

Projects in Sublime Text 2 - pooriaazimi
http://thecrumb.com/thecrumb/2012/01/24/projects-in-sublime-text-2/

======
federicoweber
You can add the first folder by opening it(cmd+o) or add it by dragging it
into the SublimeText view.

Also if you wish to remove project from the quick switch list you can do so by
editing the recent_workspaces array in the Session.sublime_session. On osX you
can find it under /Users/USER_NAME/Library/Application Support/Sublime Text
2/Settings/

